# Antler Keychain



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is a keychain I turned out of antler. It is one of the toothpick holder kind. I was able to keep some of the "grain" of the antler which was a goal when I started. I used medium ca glue for a finish.

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks really great John. I didn't even know that you could turn antler. :blink: Then again, I didn't know that you could turn pine cones either until I joined this forum. Your turnings are coming out fantastic. Keep up the good work. I'm getting inspired to go hunting.....and turning. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

John to think you could turn anything out of an antler is simply amazing. The idea of making it a toothpick holder is genius.
I personally have not done any turning for quite a few years (about 15) and when I did do it I used to struggle with trying to take too much material off at one time and end up making a mess of what I was working on. Maybe now I am older :yes: and wiser :laughing: and more patiant :laughing: I am thinking I should perhaps start again. You guys turn out some of the most creative and imaginative products from your lathes and it is inspirational.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## jlcdba (Dec 31, 2010)

*Key Chain*

Very nice key chain. Could you tell me where I could buy the metal end pieces that you used to make this keychain. Thanks


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

jlcdba said:


> Very nice key chain. Could you tell me where I could buy the metal end pieces that you used to make this keychain. Thanks


Thanks and welcome to the forum. I'm pretty sure this one was from Craft Supplies but many of the turning site stores carry them. Here is a link to the page at Craft Supplies.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...s___Toothpick_Holder___toothpick_holder?Args=


John


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice deer antler toothpick key ring holder. but the smell while turn it, lol. nice job John.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Nice job John! Jake and I really want to turn some antler but it's kind of pricey. I do have a few sets of antlers hanging on some walls though...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a cool keychain...very clever choice of material. Antler is the same bone as tooth material, IIRC.












 






.


----------

